# I need smaller bath towels



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

The size of bath towels are rediculous. We are looking for some nice bath towels, bu don't want the huge fancy things every towel manufacturer thinks we need or want.

The size of Wally World towels (24 x 36 I think), but they are really cheap and we try not to buy things there, anyway. We have tried using face towels, but they are a little too small for comfort's sake and the cost for what you are getting is rediculous.

So does anyone know of a source for nice but smaller bath towels?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't know if they still do, but JC Penney used to carry some really nice towels in those sizes, but nice and thick, non-fading, non-shedding. I still have some from about 10 years ago that look like brand new. They did have larger sizes too, but had all the standard sizes. I got mine when they had a "white" sale with a nice discount.

You might also try Bed, Bath and Beyond, if you have any nearby. I didn't pay attention to sizes, but noticed they had a large selection that looked like nice thick towels. 

I know what you mean about thin towels, I don't like them either. I had a bunch of towels I bought at Walmart that started out thick and fluffy, but kept fading (would stain anything else in the wash) and shedding for five years! I finally got tired of it and got rid of them.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I agree with you about the huge towels, though I would also like mine thinner. Callie has some good suggestions. I just get mine at Target. sisterpine


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

They have hotel packs at Costco. They are medium weight and really reasonable. They have the bath towels in different sizes, the washcloths, and the bath mat, only available in white. I was going to get them and dye them, but husband found bath sheets instead. I should know by now not to take him with me when I am shopping!
I also second JCPenny's. Various sizes and good quality.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

This is exactly what I've been trying to do!! I'm trying to cut back on the sheer volume of laundry (and water, electricity and soap!) that I'm doing. All the towels we have are the 'standard' size, which are much larger than I remember them being when I was younger. I bet I do three FULL loads of towels a week, and there aren't that many towels in the washer either! 

I bought a couple of smaller bath towels from Dollar General, and they're junk. I don't know what they're really made from. Says 100% cotton but I'm skeptical because they don't absorb very well at all. You try to dry off, and you're still damp. I can't stand that. And they're giving off lots of little bits of fiber, which gets all over the other towels. They're going to be relegated to the dogs. 

We've tried getting two uses out of our towels by hanging them up after using, but they're so big and thick that they spoil before they dry, so that idea didn't work. 

I might try JC Penny next time I have some $$$ to spend. I'm seriously thinking about cutting a few of the big towels in half, zig zagging the cut edges and seeing how that works.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Buy the larger towels if the're at a good price. Cut them in half to get your smaller size.


----------



## Rusty'sDog (Oct 14, 2010)

I recently bought one at Bed/Bath/Beyond. It is labeled 100% cotton, but it is not absorbent. It just pushes the water around on my body. I'll have to try and find some "terry cloth" towels somewhere. It is getting harder and harder to find anything that works as expected. Seems that all of the stores are just looking for "bottom line" when they purchase products. The goal should be happy customers that come back for more.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Rusty'sDog said:


> I recently bought one at Bed/Bath/Beyond. It is labeled 100% cotton, but it is not absorbent. It just pushes the water around on my body. I'll have to try and find some "terry cloth" towels somewhere. It is getting harder and harder to find anything that works as expected. Seems that all of the stores are just looking for "bottom line" when they purchase products. The goal should be happy customers that come back for more.


Use a vinegar rinse to help remove the "coating/sizing" manufacturers put on fabrics. Also don't use any fabric softener on towels as it makes them non absorbent. The best thing for absorbent towels is to hang them outside in the fresh air.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

I was going to suggest the vinegar rinse, too. You can put the vinegar in the water softener compartment of your washer. Also try a couple or three washes in hot water to strip out anything in the way of absorption. Like you do with new cloth diapers. They have to be washed several times in hot water to get them ready to absorb.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I buy old fashioned towels at the thrift store, boil them! and then, cut them in half like dragonchick said above. they are the "old" kind of cotton that actually dries a body or hair! Imagine! Sometimes I get to hemming them, sometimes I don't! ldc


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

As sisterpine said, Target has some very nice towels also. I didn't mention them because I just bought some not too long ago myself, with an embroidered edge, very pretty, but they are HUGE, lol. They might have regular sizes, but those caught my eye because of the embroidery and the color match was perfect for my bathroom, which is hard to match.

As dragonchick noted, any towels will stop being absorbent after a while if you use commercial fabric softener on them, but I like mine soft. What I do is cut my dryer sheets in half and only use half of one, then about every half-dozen washes run them with a vinegar rinse to strip the built-up softener. It seems to be working pretty well so far.


----------

